# Vibration .......فيديو روعة ادخل حمل وادعيلي ###



## المهندسة جهاد (29 فبراير 2008)

​ 
bearing signature analysis experiment
Download​ 

bugle tone amplitude, frequency, and spectra
Download​ 

column and antenna forced vibration
Download​ 

compound pendulum mode shapes
Download​ 

filter (RC circuit) frequency response
Download​ 

guitar harmonics and chords
Download​ 

impact and vibration analysis of a box dropped onto a beam
Download​ 

modal analysis introduction and bevel gear example
Download​ 

spring-mass second order system frequency response
Download​ 

vibration isolation platform experiment
Download​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/28160491...ified=2932bd2e​ 
الموضوع عجبني حبيت انقله ليكم ومش عايزة غير الدعاء ان ربنا يهديني للي فيه الخير والصواب​


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 فبراير 2008)

[COLOR=red قال:


> ربنا يهديني للي فيه الخير والصواب[/COLOR][/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER]



جزاكم الله خيرا
وغفر الله لكم


----------



## eng_hazem123 (29 فبراير 2008)

The file link that you requested is not valid.

للاسف أختي الفاضله الروابط لا تعمل

فهل لك من التأكد منها ؟

وجزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا


----------



## وليد العبودي (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــرا


----------



## عماد 2005 (29 فبراير 2008)

thank you very mutch


----------



## ahmed morshidy (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اختى الفاضلة
وهذا هو رابط الموضوع كاملة عليه عشرات الفيديوهات
http://video_demos.colostate.edu/vibration_and_sound/index.html


----------



## HMSS (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيييير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد سفيان (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا اختى


----------



## akader60 (26 مارس 2008)

جزاكى الله خبرا اختنا الفاضلة


----------



## turnur1 (27 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي السعد (28 مارس 2008)

نور على نور


----------



## علي فهد فاهم (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاة


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (18 أبريل 2008)

thank you ya bashohandsa vedios ra2a3a gazak allah 5ayran


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

mercii iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (18 أبريل 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (18 أبريل 2008)

[


----------



## م محمد حسين (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (19 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك خير .. 

رااااااااااائع


----------



## jehad_15568 (19 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## المتعلم الأول (20 أبريل 2008)

اخي العزيز شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام اليمني (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (22 أبريل 2008)

*Thanks Alot*

شكرا جزيلا 
يعطيك العافية كفيت ووفيت وفقك الله


----------



## smart brain (23 أبريل 2008)

نسأله الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (23 أبريل 2008)

الهم تقبل دعائنا


المهندسة جهاد قال:


>


----------



## خالد1973 (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## عمر محمد3 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالب هندسةميكانيك (26 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابوميسم (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اختى


----------



## h2foo3 (26 أبريل 2008)

جميل موضوعك اختى جهاد 

ربنا يوفقك ويوفقنا جميعا ويجعل علمنا فى صالح الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## sameh hasan (5 مايو 2008)




----------



## سامى صدقى مصطفى (7 مايو 2008)

شكراً على مجهودك وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائماً


----------



## م . ياسر (15 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جدا ممتاز 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالله الشوافي (15 يونيو 2008)

جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك
م/ عبدالله الشوافي


----------



## darory (17 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكي
وغفرلنا واياكي
وادخلنا فسيح جناته واياكي


----------



## mego_eng (18 يونيو 2008)

thank you....


----------



## سالم محمد مصطفي (18 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيكى من salem_exprss***********


----------



## م/يوسف (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## ابو شمس (19 يونيو 2008)

أكثر الله من أمثالك ووفقك إلي الخير و الهداية امين


----------



## غزوان سعود (20 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله الجنة انت ووالديك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر والقدير .

لقد استفدت كثيرا من الموقع ومن محتوياته .

نتتظر جديدكِ القادم بعونه تعالى .

تقبلي تقديري وامتناني .


البغدادي


----------



## احمد سمير جاد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة فيديوهات جميلة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## علاء محسن علي (21 سبتمبر 2008)

عجبني الموضوع واقل ما كتبتيه .......... شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------

